# Probador de Controles Remotos



## MaMu (Nov 25, 2005)

Quiero armar un circuito Probador de Controles Remotos, que me recomiendan?

Saludos.


----------



## JR (Nov 25, 2005)

para eso te recomiendo un phototransistor   MRD3056 conectas el colector a 9vdc y el emisor una resistencia digamos desde 150 omios hasta 220 amios mas o menos luego un led a - la resistencia es para limitar la corriente, q deje pasar el phototransistor al resivir,  lo emitido por el infrarojo del control remoto, hay una pagina por hay q vi q tenia algo asi, yo hace unos años atras lo monte en el board y me funciono.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 25, 2005)

JR, si he visto varios circuitos, pero quiero que  me recomienden uno bueno o el típico, por asi decirlo.

La salida Aux es para el osciloscopio.

Gracias.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 25, 2005)

Mande coseguir el fototransistor, pero con la nomenclatura MRD no habia nada. Me trajeron otro, pero al verlo es igual a un diodo emisor, puede ser posible? o simplemtente se confundieron mal.

Saludos.


----------



## Elektor (Nov 26, 2005)

Simplemente si tienes la posibilidad de tener una camara ,apuntasel control  que quieres probar al lente de la camara ,si funciona veras un parpadeo del emisor del control.


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2005)

me parece q se equivocaron con lo q te llevaron, yo tengo el circuito en mi pc, pero desde el viernes estoy fuera del aire por unos dias, aprobeche hoy a escribirles, pq estaba checando algo del banco y me queda tiempo, yo en esta semana estare de nuebo, hay te paso el esquema del circuito a mi me a funcionado vastante bien. saludos a todos los colegas, 
hasta prontito. 8)


----------



## MaMu (Nov 28, 2005)

JR dijo:
			
		

> me parece q se equivocaron con lo q te llevaron, yo tengo el circuito en mi pc, pero desde el viernes estoy fuera del aire por unos dias, aprobeche hoy a escribirles, pq estaba checando algo del banco y me queda tiempo, yo en esta semana estare de nuebo, hay te paso el esquema del circuito a mi me a funcionado vastante bien. saludos a todos los colegas,
> hasta prontito. 8)



No, no se equivocaron, solicite el pdf y tan solo tiene el mismo encapsulado que un diodo led.

Saludos.


----------



## JR (Nov 29, 2005)

prueba q tal y me dices, a ver ya me estoy desfasando en algunas cosas con los nuevos encapsulados, de nte


----------



## MaMu (Nov 29, 2005)

Funciono a la perfeccion.

Saludos.


----------



## JR (Nov 30, 2005)

yo tengo un tecktroni o algo asi se escribe un osciloscopio digital, con salida de printer, no lo traigo con migo, ahora deve de estar costando serca o mas de 2mil euros, estoy en holanda pero ire a santo domingo en enero, empesare a traerme mis cosas ya q vivire aqui unos añito, tengo una bacaloca digo una bebita de 6 meses la primera nieta de mis viejos    he pensado en hacer en un solo circuito, probadores como ese  tambien de flayback capacitores cosas asi para facilitarnos la vida diaria en la electronica.  luego hablamos me toca remojo con mi baquita loca


----------

